# Optical Migraine



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone had or been diagnosed with Optical Migraine?

Last Friday I had visual problems - a blind spot in my left eye, then blurring with zig zig bright colours around the blurring, this happened twice each time lasting about 5 to 10 minutes. I went to Dr who sent me straight to hospital. I was there for 6 hours and examined thoroughly including CT scan. The tests showed nothing abnormal and the registrar said he thought I had a migraine without a headache. He told the consultant this however the consultant decided the episode should be treated as a TIA (even though my TIA score was low) the result of this is I now am not allowed to drive until 18th August, though I am classed as fit to work, I live in a small village with a limited bus service so getting to work is stressful to say the least. I am unable to get the decision reversed, I had *no*other symptons which go with a TIA, I just wondered if anyone else had a similar situation. I have had no other visual problems since the episode last Friday.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been having these for around 8 years now. That first one was quite frightening. I may only get one or two a year. On my first routine sight test after it, I mentioned it to the optician who told me they are 'true migraines' and not to worry. No mention of not driving for a period of time but obviously not to drive while having one. I find that if I concentrate on something totally different to what I was doing when it started then it disappears in 5 to 10 minutes. As it happens I had one this morning, the first for well over 6 months, I had the sun blinding me as I came out of a carpark only for a brief second but I had the zigzag circle straightaway, lasted about 5 minutes. 
So you're not alone, don't worry, you may not get another for ages.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I first had this in my mid fifties 8 or 9 years ago. At its height there is are shimmering colours around my periphery vision and I am unable to focus on a line of print, I can usually see just one word at a time by concentrating. 

My optician called it "middle-aged migraine"

I logged the events in my diary and it occurred not more than twice a year usually after several coffees and perhaps dark chocolate. I gave them both up and drank water at the office.

The best way for me to cope with the incidents was to sit quietly with my eyes closed for 10 to 30 minutes. I think I have now only had one brief incident in 18 months.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No colours for me, but otherwise yes, on a frequency of one every few years since being a teenager. I get a splitting headache if I don't immediately rest with eyes shut.

Every occurrence has been associated with body overheating and lack of fluids.

Dave
Edit - associated with in sense of being triggered by


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you so much, that has put my mind at rest, I might mention it when I go to see Stroke Consultant 

(not looking forward to that appointment I used to work with him and could never hear what he said he is so quietly spoken)

Could the stroke consultant reverse the not driving for a month decision if he decides that it wasn't a TIA after all or is that set in stone until 18th August?

Next problem is how do I get to the hospital? methinks I will have to pay £20 for a taxi there and get number one son to bring me back. I told him its pay back time for the years I was running him around before he passed his test. Oh YES :lol:


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

I also have the same thing. It starts as a sparkly bit in the centre of my vision and then gradually turns into a ringwhich gets wider and wider until it disappears.

When I first had this, I went to the eye hospital and went through probably the same tests as you including a CT scan. I went backwards and forwards until they concluded that it was just migraine. There was no mention though of a TIA.

Mine appears to be linked with severe tiredness and/or stress. I used to get them quite regularly but now they are only once or twice a year.

So if it happens again, do you have to now treat it as a TIA (ie that you cannot drive agian for a set period?) If so, do you have an eye hospital nearby (in Newcastle the RVI has - or used to have - an eye hospital where you could just walk in like A&E.) It may be worth going there when (if) you have another and seeing if they diagnose it as migraine.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"It starts as a sparkly bit in the centre of my vision and then gradually turns into a ringwhich gets wider and wider until it disappears. "

Good description, though for me not necessarily starting in centre of vision. Visual disturbance can last an hour or two. If headache, it doesn't really go away for a day.

Yes, I think stress, if not tiredness, could have been associated with my occurrences, too.

Dave


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for replying, its a bit weird when you have your first one, I was reading a new cookery book and thought there was something wrong with the print. I didn't have a headache with the visual problems, however by the time I had sat in a small airless room with no windows for 6 hours I had a whopping headache!! Still I am pleased they gave me a good check over so shouldn't complain


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

*Migraine*

As above, but have been getting them once or twice a year since my early twenties, ie. about 40 years. Will occasionally go well over a year without a migraine.
I remember being pretty scared on the first couple of occasions, until it was explained to me that the symptoms related to a migraine, which was not necessarily accompanied by a headache. 
A quiet darkened room where I can relax, with my eyes closed, usually sorts it out in about 20 minutes. This usually leaves me with a 'sick headache' for a few hours afterwards. Fully recovered after a good nights sleep.
Not too much to worry about, but obviously driving has to be a no no when having an attack.
All the best,
Lindsay


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi JLO,

This is what is known as a 'classic migraine'. The visual stigma usually precedes the actual headache which is fortunate as it gives you time to get under cover! Ie in the dark.

I have been suffering with them since I was about 14 years old. In those days it lasted up to a week and was always accompanied by violent vomitting.

As I have got older - 55 now - my body has more tolerance but fortunately I only get them on rare occasions. However the worse is when they turn into a 'cluster migraine' which as you can imagine is one after another almost continually. This, along with ME is what nearly 'did' for me some years ago.

A change in life style and I am a more relaxed and easy going chap than I used to be.

So in answer, what you are suffering sounds relatively normal and very likely you have developed an allergy of something which you need to find. But I would not take our words for it. Get yourself checked out thoroughly.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I suffered with headaches, and a couple of times a year I got migraines with visual disturbances and no headache. They generally start after a bright light hits me. i.e. glimpse of sunset. Although I dont get a headache I feel unwell and weak, the weakness can take 3 days to wear off. I found polarised sun glasses help reduce the symptoms greatly, and since I have been put on Amytriptyline for back pain I have not suffered a single migraine.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,

I've had them for at least a decade (66 now). Sometimes they lead to a very slight headache but often not. My visual disturbances usually last for 20 minutes (max of 30). I feel they are triggered by bright light but not always. The intervals vary. I've never mentioned it to the doctor and, hearing your experience, I'm glad. I'd press them on the driving ban.

Good luck,

Phil


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I have suffered Migraine since my school days but only occasionally in the last 10 years, but due to stress at work I have been having them about once a week in the last few months and also when working at home going in and out of the house when the sun is shining. When I get the blogges of missing vision I take a Migraleve or nurofen gel tablet this usually clears vision in about 15 mins. Sometimes I also get a numb feeling in my fingers.
So you are not alone.
I have cured the at work part by leaving as we are going fulltime starting on 10th Sept.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*optical migraine*

hi,

i,ve had these as well since i was about 11,my grandad and my son also have suffered,dont know what brings them on,been told cheese,chocalate, oranges,stress,bright lights.

but luckily as i,ve got older,they have got less frequent,and severe,at one time i couldent see,or walk and the pain was unbearable,now thankfully it,s just a few flashing lights,and a sick headache,for a day or so,

but my youngest son used to get very bad stomach pains,thought it was kidneys,or something quite serious,but after lots of tests,specalist said it was a form of migraine,as it runs in the family,no headache or flashing lights,just the stomach pains and sickness.weird...

mags


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

I have always had horrible headaches when stressed & studying but last year when driving my vision started to 'go'. It started with wavy lines & floaters, then I lost my peripheral vision, in the years previous to this I had only had headache apart from one occassion 10 years ago in a new workplace when the office lights caused the optical migrane. I attended Occ health, GP then Opthalmic A&E last year when they started up again. Migrane was diagnosed. Like a lot of the post here each episode lasts approx 15 - 30 mins with gradual build up and gradual fading away. I am left with a very slight headache after each episode. I did think TIA with the first episode, so it was a relief when I was diagnosed with migrane. I sit somewhere quiet until it passes.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Me too...

My first migraine was around 1986 whilst relaxing on holiday in Cornwall in our caravan. I caught the sun's rays as they reflected off a table knife as it rocked. The head-ache lasted for about 4 days!! I didn't know what had happened!

But I'd moved to a new job and was working harder than ever to make an impression! :roll: The migraines started becoming more frequent... every week, then several times a week, then every day, then more than once a day...

I took note of when they came on and concluded that they struck only when I relaxed, namely, at lunch-time or at end of work. If I stayed busy, they stayed away!

I learnt to predict them... as I took a meal break from the stresses of teaching, my right temple would suddenly tighten, my vision would take on the zig-zag patterns, to the extent that I felt it unsafe to drive. I would quickly chomp on 4 paracetamol, then find a dark and quiet corner... normally, after 20-30 minutes, my vision would be clear and there would be no lasting head-ache or nausea. There were days when I would have 2 or more migraines, dealt with in the same way. I had them in the office, sometimes in the classroom, but the kiddies were very understanding. They would bring water and go very quiet... "Sir's having another!"


On holiday, I would often drive for a few hours with car and caravan then find a Little Chef for a meal. Again, as I relaxed, I would go into migraine mode. I would sit with the window to my right as any brightness from the left could trigger a turn. I'd take a couple of paracetamol to thin the blood as a precaution.

I spoke to my GP about some potion that was on the market (Migraleve?) but the doctor told me to continue with the paracetamol but in 2 twos, spaced at 30 minutes. 

Since retiring several years ago, I have had maybe 5 migraines. I avoid stress and avoid sitting with bright light to my left. But I must say that, whilst driving Our Coral, I have never felt stressed and have never felt anything resembling the onset of a migraine. Fingers crossed that it stays like that! Good luck to those who suffer from migraines.


----------

